
Negative Emissions: The chronic complexity of carbon capture - vincvinc
https://www.economist.com/briefing/2019/12/05/climate-policy-needs-negative-carbon-dioxide-emissions
======
NeedMoreTea
There's something deeply ironic (and more than a little broken) about Drax
pushing into CCS. The biomass mentioned in the article, that they burn in huge
quantity travels a fair way to be burnt in the UK's largest emitter. Drax
_currently,_ with two of the six 660MW turbines still reserved for coal, burns
more wood pellets in a year - 13m tonnes in 2016, when only 3 turbines were
biomass - than the UK produces wood. Though they now want to convert the last
two to gas, not biomass.

So where does this "renewable" source of biomess (sic) come from? Why two
thirds of it comes from Enviva, who clearcut mature US wetland natural forests
- not from managed forestry.

Drax's renewable claims are 99% empty greenwashing, and they remain part of
the climate problem. Drax the Destroyer would be very fitting as their logo.

[https://theecologist.org/2017/apr/10/no-drax-theres-
nothing-...](https://theecologist.org/2017/apr/10/no-drax-theres-nothing-
sustainable-about-big-biomass)

